# Audio Driver for KM266APro-835



## nishadperuva (Dec 13, 2009)

Where can i download the Audio Driver for KM266APro-835 please help, plase give me the site address .......::upset:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's hard to know for sure without knowing the actual manufacturer as that model is associated with several vendors. However, from what I can find, it uses a VIA chipset. The audio chip should use the VT8233/A/8235/8237 AC97 driver.

VIA drivers are here: http://www.via.com.tw/en/support/drivers.jsp


----------

